

Ask HN: How many hours of office time you spend on internet? - bakbak

Just read a survey that says people spend over 6 hours of office time in surfing internet! Just wondering how much time HNers spend on internet while working?
======
sleepy_bo
About 90% as we develop directly on servers on the internet ;-)

